# Custom paint



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi guys, new here. Just trying to get an angle of what's good and what's not, in Canadian guitar custom painting.

New to the site, and new to Canada. Just want to build up a range of nice looking samples for the future.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## House Guitars (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Jeff,

Welcome, I'm not real clear on what you are asking about. Are you thinking of getting into guitar painting?

Josh


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Josh,

I have been doing it a while now back in the UK. I now live in Ontario, so I want to get an idea of what's hot and what's not here.
Not really interested in doing one colour knock outs. Rather do the custom stuff.

Jeff


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Do you mean like air-brush art work on a guitar? 

The potenial to be awesome is definatly there. Got any samples of your work you could post up?


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

That's it! Exactly..... I will post some pics up. If that is OK?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

please do...


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*Guitars I have painted...*

Finished this today, Just needs clear coating....








Here is a rough mockup of final build...









This one I finished Tuesday, again needs clear coating...









This one I finished just before I left the UK...


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

This one was for my nephew, up and coming guitarist..









Done this one yesterday, needs to be clear coated..










This one just needs sanding and buffing...









Jeff


----------



## Flyingvee (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice artwork! The one for your nephew...wow! Love it!


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

holy shiz the back of that guitar and the LP is full of win


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Totally awesome. 

I'd like to see more of what you do. kksjur


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Few more bits then....


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*last ones as they are not guitar related*

I have more, but you get the idea...


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

FANTASTIC!!!:bow:


----------



## Irvine (Oct 11, 2008)

Awesome work! you've got amazing talent mate!


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Great work. The flames on the back of that strat neck are over the top.

I sent you a PM.

lofu


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice work. I dont know anything about custom painting, but those are impressive. Great stuff.


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Pete, I sent you a message back!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

jeff66 said:


> Hey Pete, I sent you a message back!


PM'd you back.


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Pete I am having probmlems with PM's

Can you email me at [email protected]


Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

That's incredible work man!!


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks, Just finished a job for a member of this forum. Perhaps he will show you when he has it all assembled.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Am sending a PM re my motorcycle Jeff...


----------



## CoryNevils (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Jeff, I want to get my les paul re-finished. Black top and back with white sides. Is that something you can do?

Thanks,
Cory


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Do you have ay pics of it Cory? as it is now. Do you want it re finished as stock? or custom?
jeff


----------



## CoryNevils (Aug 9, 2010)

I decided not to paint the one I have now so I will buy a old gibson les paul studio or a epiphone les paul studio deluxe. I guess I want a custom job I would like it to be black on the front and back then the sides white.

Cory


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

OK Cory,

Let me know when you have it and I will give you an idea of cost. You are very close to me.

Jeff


----------



## CoryNevils (Aug 9, 2010)

Alright thank you, I should have it by next week. Does it matter if the original finish of the guitar is satin or gloss? Can you please give me a rough estimate of what it will cost.

Thanks again
Cory


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

As soon as I see p;ics I can let you know, finish is not important, as it all needs a lot of prep work first for a good job


----------



## Guitar-n00b (Jul 17, 2010)

And roughly how much do you charge for these works?


----------



## CoryNevils (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Ill get a shecter, here is a picture
Schecter 2010 DIAMOND SERIES Damien Solo 6 Satin Black 6-String Electric Guitar


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Cost depends on the state of the guitar, how much prep it needs. And of the complexity of the required artwork. I have had jobs that have taken a day to complete. Then again, I have worked on some for weeks!

Cory, that is a nice canvas to paint. So you want the front and back in black, and all edges in white. Any flake, pearl or custom paint finish? Or just straight black n white? Do a little sketch for me. then I will PM you a cost.


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

This is one I have just finished.... This pic is before it was clear coated.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Incredible work. I absolutely love your Nephew's paint job!! Killer!


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks. I just hope more people like the stuff and give me some work.


----------



## CoryNevils (Aug 9, 2010)

Jeff, I have quickly made a drawing. Is there an email I can send it to? Im thinking just gloss, and I do want some custom stuff I can draw that stuff in aswell if you would like.

Thanks,
Cory


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sure. [email protected]


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Not got the email yet Cory.

Jeff


----------



## CoryNevils (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry about that Jeff. I sent it, but I guess it didnt go through. My mom just told me she got me a schecter tempest for my birthday. So I guess I will just get the top painted white with an airbrushed diamond. I may get it painted again later. 

Thank you and again sorry,
Cory


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice! OK, I never did get the email or picture? Don't know what happened there!


----------



## CoryNevils (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess it just didnt go thorugh, it is in my sent folder so thats what dosnt make sence. Is there a quote you can give me on it or do you need me to send you a picture of the guitar?


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Need to see a pic really Cory.


----------



## CoryNevils (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, this is a picture of the guitar, but I will have to draw a picture of the diamond graffic. AMAZING SCHECTER TEMPEST JAGERMEISTER GUITAR - Guitar museum


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

OK Cory, I have that pic now, look forward to seeing the diamond.


----------



## CoryNevils (Aug 9, 2010)

I will email it to you right now, let me know if you get it.


----------



## CoryNevils (Aug 9, 2010)

I sent the email.


----------



## CoryNevils (Aug 9, 2010)

Did you get the email?


----------



## malakei (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey jeff, im looking at possibly doing a paint job on my Highway 1 strat, any ideas on what it might cost me to do it through you? even ballparks? I was looking for a satin/matte finish not sure what yet, thought i could bounce some ideas off you. Also where are located in case its a major trek or ship to you I might look elsewhere as well. Theres a local guy I talked to about it and he seems expensive to me. Standard strat finish runs about 600 bux from him. thats 1 color with clearcoat nothing fancy. LMK just shoot me a pm 

Justin


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Sent You a PM.


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Still here guys......


----------



## Dutchie (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Where about do you live! I've seen one of the guitars on Kijiji I think. The green/purple/blue skulls Les Paul model.

Nice work by the way!


----------



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Just north of Barrie, But I am usually in Toronto once a week.

jeff


----------

